# How to mount meter panel to metal wall



## reprosser (Mar 17, 2010)

I am building a shop - pole building with metal roof and sides.

Ready to mount the meter panel to the outside of the building to bring in power.

I have the information from the power company on placement, but I don't know the best way to mount to the sheet metal wall. Can I just run long screws thru the wall into the wood frame inside, or do I need to mount some plywood on the outside to mount the meter on? Other suggestions?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not aware of any codes covering the mounting of meters (doesn't mean there aren't any) but, screwing through the metal into interior wood would work or you could use nuts, bolts and washers through the metal if no wood exists in the desired location.


----------

